# Photography Spotlight



## VirtualCavern (Jun 25, 2016)

Hey there!

With Spring coming to a close and all nature in full bloom once again, we at TheVirtualCavern.com are kicking off our new weekly series entitled "Photography Spotlight" where we will feature a photographer, some of their work, as well as a little bit about them.
This months theme is "Welcome Summer!", we ask photographers who are interested in being apart of the Photography Spotlight series to capture anywhere from 3-5 pictures of nature that you feel hold the essence of the arrival of Summer. This theme will run until the end of July, so you have more than enough time to compile your favorite shots!

Along with these shots, photographers are encouraged to provide a short bio about themselves, featuring what they enjoy about photography and how they got into it. You may also provide any additional information regarding your photography services, or pages where readers can get more in-touch with your work.

If interested, feel free to shoot me a response via PM here on ThePhotoForum, or send us an email at TheVirtualCavern@yahoo.com

 ~We hope to hear from you, and see your beautiful photo's soon!​


----------



## waday (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi, many people on here may see such submissions and contests as "rights grabs" for photos. What are the terms and conditions of the photos that people submit?


----------

